# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Un millar de profesionales trabajarán en la parada de recarga de Ascó I

## Jonasino

> La unidad I de la central nuclear Ascó, ubicada en Tarragona, ha iniciado los trabajos correspondientes a su 25ª recarga de combustible. Para llevar a cabo estas actividades, en torno a cincuenta empresas de servicios van a aportar un millar de profesionales de diferentes perfiles y especialidades, gran parte de ellos procedentes de la provincia de Tarragona.
> 
> Durante la parada está previsto que se ejecuten más de 11.000 órdenes de trabajo, destacando aquellas enfocadas a reforzar la seguridad y la operación a largo plazo de la central, así como la finalización de las modificaciones de diseño relacionadas con el Proyecto Refuerzo de la Seguridad. Una vez finalizados los trabajos previstos, la planta iniciará un nuevo ciclo de operación de dieciocho meses.
> 
> Responsables de ANAV, propietaria de las centrales de Ascó y Vandellós II han señalado que con esta intervención concluirá un proyecto de cinco años de duración y 100 millones de euros de inversión en sus tres centrales nucleares, cuyo objetivo ha sido aumentar la robustez de las plantas para hacer frente a eventualidades extremas que pudiesen ir más allá de sus bases de diseño.
> 
> Desde ANAV destacan que además de una exhaustiva planificación, la prevención y la formación son dos pilares clave para que la recarga de combustible se lleve a cabo con las máximas garantías en materia de seguridad.
> 
> Así, para llevar a cabo las órdenes de trabajo planificadas durante la recarga, el personal de las empresas de servicios que se suma a los trabajadores de la instalación recibe una formación ajustada a las actividades que desarrollarán en la planta. Durante el periodo de formación se reproducen fielmente diferentes escenarios reales consiguiendo de esta forma un mayor conocimiento de la planta, lo que contribuye a evitar el error humano en la ejecución de los trabajos y favorece la prevención de riesgos laborales.
> Responsables de ANAV, propietaria de las centrales de Ascó y Vandellós II han señalado que con esta intervención concluirá un proyecto de cinco años de duración y 100 millones de euros de inversión en sus tres centrales nucleares, cuyo objetivo ha sido aumentar la robustez de las plantas para hacer frente a eventualidades extremas que pudiesen ir más allá de sus bases de diseño.


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...a-de-asco-i-ok

----------

F. Lázaro (16-may-2017),HUESITO (17-may-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como agua de mayo... un respiro para muchas familias que dependen de las recargas.

----------

